
Show HN: Rovr, AR Dog Simulator for iOS - ehnree
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/rovr-your-own-virtual-dog/id1276726496?ls=1
======
g82918
That looks neat. I don't own an IPhone so I can't use it. What made you decide
to create an AR dog? How do you feel about it displacing regular pets?

~~~
ehnree
Thanks! I originally wanted to make a VR dog simulator for headsets like the
HTC Vive and Oculus Rift, and we later pivoted to AR due to the market size
being relatively way bigger. The reason for this idea was I always wanted a
dog growing up, so I tried to make one. Ironically, my parents just got a real
puppy as I finished Rovr. After meeting my family's new dog, I could never see
a virtual pet totally replacing an existing regular pet, and I think people
will still want pets, but Rovr is an experiment in seeing how emotionally
fulfilling a relationship with an artificially 3D character can feel. At a
minimum, I hope it can bring joy to those who cannot own a pet due to various
constraints (financial, health, landlord won't allow pets, etc.)

~~~
g82918
That is an interesting perspective, thank you for responding.

